# Attention staff shooter applicants



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Email sent!! Just in case I haven't already.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Thanks again for this opportunity to apply for a staff position.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

email sent and look forward to hearing from you! You must be getting excited as it sound as if things are quickly taking shape!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???????*

you will be sending pkgs out to those who applied earlier correct... and thanks


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Contact List*

Just some clarification - those who requested to be contacted when applications/extra info was avaliable will be sent the proposed staff shooter program to review. This is not the actual application, as we have not finalized this program. Your feedback will allow us to potentially tweak any aspect of the program before it is made avaliable to our applicants, this send out is not an indication you have made the team. By way of a reminder, that while our application process does follow the typical structure in terms of requirements to qualify as a staff shooter, our company takes into account more than just competitive involvement! So if you are worried you may not qualify give it a shot anyway! There will be some introductory offers avaliable to those that don't quite make the cut!

Cheers!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???*

when will we receive kits eta please... and how???


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Info*

Hey Classichunter pm'ed you!


----------

